# color?



## damata (May 14, 2012)

hello people, I'm Eduardo from Portugal, I'm 33, recently received a bunch of large breed pigeons. unfortunately in my country there is little tradition of these birds, all sites is about racing ...
fortunately found this site, which is very complete with lots of information, I thank you all who make this site ...

ps: sorry for the vocabulary, but I'm very unaccustomed to write English, so I use an online translator, lol!

Here are some photos, some help with colors please?

female indigo??

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAANY/Sl9xFo4uaN0/s800/femea%20indigo2.jpg

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAANg/BOile9NIKCQ/s800/femea%20indigo3.jpg

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAANQ/zkaRoEuuHf4/s800/femea%20indigo.jpg

male indigo??

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAANE/x500gtbo7hU/s800/macho%20indigo.jpg

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAANA/NXoRUlFkLVE/s800/macho%20indigo2.jpg


these are "kings" ?? and what color??

tanks...


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I'm not sure on the first one but the male is toy stencil (Ts1) once known as Modena bronze. The female appears to be that also to me atleast, just a weaker expression.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk! There are many helpful people here.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

The second looks like dom opal bar to me, first one looks check but unsure of what else is going on.

They do have the Indigo tinge to them aswell but It looks as though the sub terminal tail bar is Intact, Have you got a close up of the tail?


----------



## damata (May 14, 2012)

Print Tippler said:


> I'm not sure on the first one but the male is toy stencil (Ts1) once known as Modena bronze. The female appears to be that also to me atleast, just a weaker expression.


the male is the son of the female,so its possible they are both Ts1 ?
tanks...


----------



## damata (May 14, 2012)

NZ Pigeon said:


> The second looks like dom opal bar to me, first one looks check but unsure of what else is going on.
> 
> They do have the Indigo tinge to them aswell but It looks as though the sub terminal tail bar is Intact, Have you got a close up of the tail?


shooting some pictures tomorrow... 

and this big boy, breed "Roman"red diluted??

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-w9wHUfUFLCM/T7GKtACGudI/AAAAAAAAATM/492f6s-1pLg/s800/DSCF0039.JPG


----------



## damata (May 14, 2012)

I have not taken photos yet, but let these pictures of the rest of the staff.
comments and opinions especially about the colors(newbie) are welcome, thank you all.


some reds i guess:
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-9sp3BAGHPjo/T7F-ljz49_I/AAAAAAAAAJQ/tH8FiIjI5E8/s800/DSCF0005.JPG

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-HX5dXXlDeyc/T7GJ5HZzR1I/AAAAAAAAAOk/LVpsE2qDfmI/s800/DSCF0040.JPG

some Almond (blue spots on white)?
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-s2krpcZzMvY/T7F-njqwrJI/AAAAAAAAAJk/xcAe2x-bc9E/s800/DSCF0007.JPG

some brown?
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-w2ygrns74xU/T7F-VQfqjVI/AAAAAAAAAH4/bO-PNPXTFZE/s800/DSCF0052.JPG
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-EUr8F5-iLMQ/T7GKjr7GCkI/AAAAAAAAARs/h2PzKFEiusU/s800/DSCF0019.JPG

the whole crowd:
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Nv2nBy5Q6P8/T7GJ0oyzGoI/AAAAAAAAAOA/1QBRAp-Oh5I/s800/DSCF0002.JPG





https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-zDB_r3_8hss/T7F-sxfcEEI/AAAAAAAAAKM/IosDO97X6ro/s800/DSCF0012.JPG


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I see you keep chickens and pigeons together. Have you ever had any problems between them?


----------



## damata (May 14, 2012)

almondman said:


> I see you keep chickens and pigeons together. Have you ever had any problems between them?


This loft is not ready yet,will then be divided, but taking a few pecks, everything goes well, even with little chicks ... but the pigeons are larger than the chicken anyway, lol.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice looking birds!


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Your "roman" red dilute is an Ash red bar.

The ones your called red are called resseive red

the one your calling almond is to unclear from the picture but some type of grizzle it looks.

The first two your calling brown are indeed brown bars it looks as opposed to dilute blue but the next picture looks ash red. Does it look the same as the one you called the "roman" red dilute?

those are my thoughts.


----------



## damata (May 14, 2012)

Print Tippler said:


> Your "roman" red dilute is an Ash red bar.
> 
> The ones your called red are called resseive red
> 
> ...


yes the 2º foto it´s the same then the "roman".

1ºones:

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-TfGvTNdXvag/T7K71urD9OI/AAAAAAAAAVg/8UHqUj13BOI/s800/DSCF0017.JPG

2ºones:

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-xOflXA4F5Mo/T7K7ote3UBI/AAAAAAAAAVI/8vbPtaQ0FlU/s800/DSCF0013.JPG

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-w9wHUfUFLCM/T7GKtACGudI/AAAAAAAAATM/492f6s-1pLg/s800/DSCF0039.JPG


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

In the very first post they do look like Ts1. The hen is silver (dilute blue) and the male is blue. Neither are indigo or opal in my opinion.


Your Roman Runt is an ash-red bar.
The reds are recessive red.
The almond looks like a red grizzle.
And the very last picture they look like blue grizzles. https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-zDB_r3_8hss/T7F-sxfcEEI/AAAAAAAAAKM/IosDO97X6ro/s800/DSCF0012.JPG

Then you also have some brown Roman Runts. All pretty birds! Your "Kings" remind me more of the American Giant Runts I had. They were not show quality but they weren't the original style either.


----------



## damata (May 14, 2012)

MaryOfExeter said:


> In the very first post they do look like Ts1. The hen is silver (dilute blue) and the male is blue. Neither are dilute or opal in my opinion.
> 
> 
> Your Roman Runt is an ash-red bar.
> ...



I think I can recognize all colors except the first couple TS1, you say that the female is silver or blue diluted, then say no one is diluted,can you explain? excuse my lack of knowledge, but I'm learning daily, thank you all!
this couple is hatching eggs, they should come up tomorrow, I can not wait to see what comes out!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm sorry! I meant neither are indigo or opal  I will fix that.


----------



## damata (May 14, 2012)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I'm sorry! I meant neither are indigo or opal  I will fix that.


no need to apologize, I thank you for all the help you gave me and others too!

Excuse my poor English


----------



## Shan (Feb 4, 2012)

Eduardo -- nice to see you on the PTF. Your large pigeons look to be bred down from Casta Grossa Mallorquina, the Mallorca Runt. I don't know if they are bred in Portugal, but they certainly look related. Your use of the term Roman hints at a large breed that is progenitor of the Giant Runts we have here in America and all over your region. I believe the Flemenca breed in Spain is related as well. There are many large breeds that owe their size to those original large birds from Italy.

In any event. Welcome! Here is a German web site that might be of help.

http://www.iberische-taubenrassen.de/

Sometimes you can find more information on Iberian pigeon breeds from other regions of the world.

I see that PTF folks have nailed those colors for you. You were very close. Good first try.

Shan

PS

My wife's family--familia Oporto--has Portugese origins in Porto, of course.


----------



## damata (May 14, 2012)

Shan said:


> Eduardo -- nice to see you on the PTF. Your large pigeons look to be bred down from Casta Grossa Mallorquina, the Mallorca Runt. I don't know if they are bred in Portugal, but they certainly look related. Your use of the term Roman hints at a large breed that is progenitor of the Giant Runts we have here in America and all over your region. I believe the Flemenca breed in Spain is related as well. There are many large breeds that owe their size to those original large birds from Italy.
> 
> In any event. Welcome! Here is a German web site that might be of help.
> 
> ...



hello, thanks for the welcome, I was unaware of the Runt Mallorca. I think the difference, and what make the Roman is the red membrane around the eye, besides other aspects, of course!

I'm from Lisbon, but I lived in port for 1year, beautiful city, Portuguese greetings to all!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Romains/Romans are the same breed as the Roman Runt. Just different names depending on which country you are in.


The recessive reds remind me of Carneau, utility type. Many of the utility breeds look very similar to begin with.


----------



## damata (May 14, 2012)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Romains/Romans are the same breed as the Roman Runt. Just different names depending on which country you are in.
> 
> 
> The recessive reds remind me of Carneau, utility type. Many of the utility breeds look very similar to begin with.


ahaha, thought romain is from romania (eastern europe) I'm a moron ...


----------

